# I need some on how to install Qemu, I am a beginner at this!



## jordanllgg50 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi there. I am having some trouble installing Qemu. I would really like to know on how to install this, so I can run this with another operating system. An example would be Windows 7. Like I totally do not understand on how to use this emulator, because I am really illiterate at all of this stuff. So please help me out here, and just let me know on how to install this Qemu emulator, with no problems. Then I will be much happier for sure. I already got it installed, but I have like no idea on what to do from this point on. Because like the whole installation is really complex and hard to set for me, really. So can you make it easier for me, and send me some screenshots on how to do this, also with an easy guide or tutorial? 


    Because then this will make the process much easier to understand. And then I will have this installation all set and completed that way. So this way, I won't be as frustrated setting up this emulator at all. Well anyway, so please get back to me as soon as possible on this. And explain on how to do this for me, the easy way step-by-step. Because I am just a beginner at this. So that's all I really want to know from you, right there. So just send me some screenshots, and also an easy tutorial on this, to make my life a lot easier. So that's all I want from you. So please get back to me soon on this issue. I would like this solved as soon as possible. So thank you very much!  :\ x(


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2012)

As far as I know, there is no FreeBSD tutorial for setting up QEMU for a Windows 7 virtual machine.  If you could take notes and screenshots as you discover it, that would be something nice to add to the virtualization section of the Handbook.

Alternately, there's VirtualBox in emulators/virtualbox-ose, and there is a setup guide for it.  That won't tell how to set up the VM guest, just the host.  The VirtualBox web site has documents and forums that will help in setting up the guest.


----------



## Dru (Jan 8, 2012)

Like you totally really should give up now, cause like its way totally hard to read good, and searching thingies, and it will not make you happy. And like no one is going to package up a bunch of images, to instantly please you.


----------

